# Frozen fruit in a bag?



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ok so the other day I went to BJ's and as I was walking down the frozen food isle I saw they had a bag of chopped up and peeled frozen fruit. Why did I never know about this before??? It is genius! I'm eating my favorite 5 fruits without having to constantly battle fruit flies, peel them, or eat them before they go bad. 

Has everyone always know about this?!


----------



## axelrod12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha yup. They're pretty great but don't always beat fresh fruit. Oh and they are excellent for smoothies and the such. Just blend them up still frozen.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Yep. great for when stuff is out of season. i also tend to buy alot at the farmers markets and then freeze them with dry ice, its a much faster freeze so they don't come out mushy. i have been known to put 40 lbs in the freezer in those cheap plastic containers.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah man, mix in a banana or two and some coconut milk and it's smoothie heaven.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

What? You guys don't have your fish water feeding an aquaponics rig in your fish rooms?


----------



## Jeppedy (Jan 11, 2013)

Tugg, I always wanted to do that!! Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm not saying I do... I don't even have the fish room ..... Yet.

Both are on the todo list.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Google aquaponics. 
The thing is that then you have to freeze it all yourself!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

asukawashere grows tasty edible aquatic plants.


----------

